# Competition Entries - Jhb Vape Meet #4



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

Should you wish to enter either the coil building or the cloud competition at the next Vape Meet Please add your name to the list below and state which competition you would like to enter or if you would like to enter both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Cloud blowing this time! And I will definitely step up as judge for the coil building competition. Will I be the only one. Will be nice to confirm with another judge as well.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Cloud blowing this time! And I will definitely step up as judge for the coil building competition. Will I be the only one. Will be nice to confirm with another judge as well.



I can set up a secondary judge no problem  PM me your suggestion  We will be structuring it in the Same way that it was done for Cape Town


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*​
@TylerD 
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: 
*​


----------



## devdev

Can I suggest a league type approach for the cloud blowing?

Similar to the way the Soccer World Cup is setup.

We have people facing off in first round. One person vs another person. The winner of that challenge goes to next round. This way, half of the entrants dont make it to round 2.

In round 2, again it is one person against another. Again half the group will be beaten.

In round 3, again one on one. Winner makes to next round

Round 4 - should be the two people with the biggest clouds, challenging each other

I think this may be more entertaining for the spectators. It also means the competitors need to bring their A game for repeated rounds. A bit more challenging than just having each person blow, and then making a decision.

Also - as an admin/staff/person doing something at the Vape Meet, am I permitted to enter this comp?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Can I suggest a league type approach for the cloud blowing?
> 
> Similar to the way the Soccer World Cup is setup.
> 
> We have people facing off in first round. One person vs another person. The winner of that challenge goes to next round. This way, half of the entrants dont make it to round 2.
> 
> In round 2, again it is one person against another. Again half the group will be beaten.
> 
> In round 3, again one on one. Winner makes to next round
> 
> Round 4 - should be the two people with the biggest clouds, challenging each other
> 
> I think this may be more entertaining for the spectators. It also means the competitors need to bring their A game for repeated rounds. A bit more challenging than just having each person blow, and then making a decision.
> 
> Also - as an admin/staff/person doing something at the Vape Meet, am I permitted to enter this comp?



Nice Suggestion  I think it will be done this way  Thanks for that.

You are allowed to enter the coil building competition, I cant let you enter the competition I want you to judge


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nice Suggestion  I think it will be done this way  Thanks for that.
> 
> You are allowed to enter the coil building competition, I cant let you enter the competition I want you to judge



Ahhh poo stix. I want to puff clouds, not fiddle with wires

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

devdev said:


> Can I suggest a league type approach for the cloud blowing?
> 
> Similar to the way the Soccer World Cup is setup.
> 
> We have people facing off in first round. One person vs another person. The winner of that challenge goes to next round. This way, half of the entrants dont make it to round 2.
> 
> In round 2, again it is one person against another. Again half the group will be beaten.
> 
> In round 3, again one on one. Winner makes to next round
> 
> Round 4 - should be the two people with the biggest clouds, challenging each other
> 
> I think this may be more entertaining for the spectators. It also means the competitors need to bring their A game for repeated rounds. A bit more challenging than just having each person blow, and then making a decision.
> 
> Also - as an admin/staff/person doing something at the Vape Meet, am I permitted to enter this comp?



Someone is going to pull a silver 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Ahhh poo stix. I want to puff clouds, not fiddle with wires



If you want I can remove you as a judge and get someone new, I dont mind taking your place


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> If you want I can remove you as a judge



Well maybe I could judge the coil comp instead?


----------



## devdev

Tornalca said:


> Someone is going to pull a silver
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk



It's gonna be epic!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Well maybe I could judge the coil comp instead?



Chat to @TylerD he has already accepted but is looking for a Co-judge so maybe you, him and the other person whom he suggested


----------



## TylerD

That will be cool! @devdev you are with me on the coils then and then we battle it out in the clouds!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

ok if @TylerD is happy with that. Else i will sit out the Cloud Chasing comp and be a judge.

(Competitors - You are welcome to 'incentivize' the Duck to pay particular 'attention' to your entry to the competition - ensuring a 'happy' result for all)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> ok if @TylerD is happy with that. Else i will sit out the Cloud Chasing comp and be a judge.
> 
> (Competitors - You are welcome to 'incentivize' the Duck to pay particular 'attention' to your entry to the competition - ensuring a 'happy' result for all)



Uh hem.... I see your bribary there! This corrupshun is not acceptable in the court and is a fineable offence... @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*?
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff & the Honourable @Derick

@TylerD
@devdev
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

A minor edit of your post @Stroodlepuff


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> Uh hem.... I see your bribary there! This corrupshun is not acceptable in the court and is a fineable offence... @Rob Fisher



The fine master cannot be fined. This is not Fine-ception here @stroodles


----------



## thekeeperza

I will enter both cloud chasers and wire masters comps please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

To add to your league suggestion have the two people blow clouds at the same time albeit a bit far away from each other so each cloud can be compared at the same time?
Although I'm not sure how it has been judged before. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

crack2483 said:


> To add to your league suggestion have the two people blow clouds at the same time albeit a bit far away from each other so each cloud can be compared at the same time?
> Although I'm not sure how it has been judged before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



They will blow together back to back 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Will add you @thekeeperza not at my pc at the moment

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*?
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable @Derick, 

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza 
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev


@thekeeperza


----------



## Reinvanhardt

I'm in yo!

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable @Derick, 

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg

I would like to enter in both please


----------



## Smokyg

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable@Derick,

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt 
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We need more entries than this...

Come on people...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> We need more entries than this...
> 
> Come on people...


Ill get @Reinhardt to enter as well, he has no say in this matter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

I'll skip the vape related competitions, but I'm in for "fastest downing a pint of beer"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> I'll skip the vape related competitions, but I'm in for "fastest downing a pint of beer"



I'll compete with you in that @johan, just no beer bonging allowed. Gotta chug from the bottle. Anyone else want to enter a down down comp?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

devdev said:


> I'll compete with you in that @johan, just no beer bonging allowed. Gotta chug from the bottle. Anyone else want to enter a down down comp?



In

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Tornalca said:


> In



Ditto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

*Beer Downing Competition:
*
@Tornalca 
@devdev
@Reinvanhardt 
@johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> I'll compete with you in that @johan, just no beer bonging allowed. Gotta chug from the bottle. Anyone else want to enter a down down comp?


Pick me pick me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

devdev said:


> I'll compete with you in that @johan, just no beer bonging allowed. Gotta chug from the bottle. Anyone else want to enter a down down comp?


Lol!! I'll enter that one!!


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Pick me pick me!



you want to enter or judge?


----------



## johan

*Beer Downing Competition:
@Tornalca 
@devdev
@Reinvanhardt 
@johan*
@TylerD 
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt 
*@Reinhardt*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> you want to enter or judge?


Judging is easy. I want to enter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Entry added (by editing @johan's post )

Lol we are still a bunch of adolescents inside. Havent done any down-downs since I was a very young adult.

Still reckon I have a good chance of winning this one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Smokyg said:


> Ill get @Reinhardt to enter as well, he has no say in this matter


Ag okay, you have twisted my arm. I'll also enter the coil building and cloud chasing comp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable @Derick,

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 
*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt
Jaco*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev

Can we please have a special competition for the best modded mod?

Judged exclusively by the females in attendance, but anyone is free to enter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Can we please have a special competition for the best modded mod?
> 
> Judged exclusively by the females in attendance, but anyone is free to enter



Ok  Need to find more prizes


----------



## devdev

Hmmmmm

VENDA ALERT!

We need some sponsored prizes please!

@Derick @Melinda @Stroodlepuff @Oupa @VapeCulture @RevnLucky7 @Zeki Hilmi @Cape vaping supplies @Just B 

Specifically we need prizes for the "Vajazzle my Kayfun" comp


----------



## Reinvanhardt

So the beer downing competition's got two Reinhardt's, a Reinvanhardt, a Reindevddevhardt and a Devdev. Hahaha! Was this a mistake or done to promote drunkard behaviour?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Reinvanhardt said:


> So the beer downing competition's got two Reinhardt's, a Reinvanhardt, a Reindevddevhardt and a Devdev. Hahaha! Was this a mistake or done to promote drunkard behaviour?



*looks down at floor, shuffles foot*
Have no idea how that happened...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Stroodlepuff Hi there hope you're well. I will donate a coil stand towards a prize if someone is coming from CT to JHB for the meet. It can be picked up from me.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Stroodlepuff Hi there hope you're well. I will donate a coil stand towards a prize if someone is coming from CT to JHB for the meet. It can be picked up from me.



I can arrange courier


----------



## Melinda

devdev said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> VENDA ALERT!
> 
> We need some sponsored prizes please!
> 
> @Derick @Melinda @Stroodlepuff @Oupa @VapeCulture @RevnLucky7 @Zeki Hilmi @Cape vaping supplies @Just B
> 
> Specifically we need prizes for the "Vajazzle my Kayfun" comp



Hi Dev,

We have donated prizes for the day please talk to stroods, or do you need extra?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> We have donated prizes for the day please talk to stroods, or do you need extra?


Skyblue, Vape King and Vape Elixir have already sponsored prizes  We need a few more


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Stroodlepuff ok no problem just let me know when the courier will be coming.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I will send them later today - Thanks so much zeki


----------



## devdev

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Stroodlepuff ok no problem just let me know when the courier will be coming.



You arrange the courier and I will pay for it. Thank you @Zeki and @stroodle!

You guys rock!


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> Skyblue, Vape King and Vape Elixir have already sponsored prizes  We need a few more



@Melinda and @Derick Thank you guys! I know you have already committed, but in a moment of manic behaviour I decided to tag all the vendors I could think of

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Can we please have a special competition for the best modded mod?
> 
> Judged exclusively by the females in attendance, but anyone is free to enter



Will Rowan also be a judge, after all he will be wearing a skirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> Will Rowan also be a judge, after all he will be wearing a skirt


I agree! All the females and @Rowan Francis will judge the "Vajazzle my Kayun" comp

excellent call @johan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Entry added (by editing @johan's post )
> 
> Lol we are still a bunch of adolescents inside. Havent done any down-downs since I was a very young adult.
> 
> Still reckon I have a good chance of winning this one



I haven't grown up after all these years, why should I now?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

@Stroodlepuff 

Can I please enter Jaco in the Beer downing competition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Can I please enter Jaco in the Beer downing competition.



Ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tornalca

I will enter the cloud chasing again, just to even out the numbers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Ok, ok..... I will also join the beer chug competition....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable @Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev with @Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour 
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca

Cloud chasing not coil building.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Tornalca said:


> Cloud chasing not coil building.



I realised  Has been fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Who is sponsering the 0mg juice for the Cloud Blowing? Everyone will be using the same juice?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Who is sponsering the 0mg juice for the Cloud Blowing? Everyone will be using the same juice?



Just made a change to my previous post @TylerD - we just got the confirmation now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just made a change to my previous post @TylerD - we just got the confirmation now


Awesome!!!! Thanks @Mow@CraftVapour !


----------



## Mauritz

Hi Guys, 

Looking forward to the event. Got something special in mind for the competition flavour . 

BTW , sign me up for the beer downing competition.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tornalca

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just made a change to my previous post @TylerD - we just got the confirmation now



And here I already placed an order with @SunRam for s special mix for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Tornalca said:


> And here I already placed an order with @SunRam for s special mix for me.



We have to make it fair  we handled it a bit silly at the first one but we have learnt our lessons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Mow@CraftVapour said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking forward to the event. Got something special in mind for the competition flavour .
> 
> BTW , sign me up for the beer downing competition.


Hope it's not 24mg assjuice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Tornalca said:


> I will enter the cloud chasing again, just to even out the numbers.


Good stuff - we need worthy opponents, cos I know @TylerD will be bringing out the big guns.

But no claims of rigged competition this time, neh! @Tornalca 

Can we at least get a warning from Mow as to what the blend of juice will be (I.e VG/PG/H20) this is actually very important for coil assembly purposes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

devdev said:


> Good stuff - we need worthy opponents, cos I know @TylerD will be bringing out the big guns.
> 
> But no claims of rigged competition this time, neh! @Tornalca
> 
> Can we at least get a warning from Mow as to what the blend of juice will be (I.e VG/PG/H20) this is actually very important for coil assembly purposes



Lol, I was just kidding I did not bring my A game last time hopefully this time I can actually blow something that looks like a cloud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

devdev said:


> Good stuff - we need worthy opponents, cos I know @TylerD will be bringing out the big guns.
> 
> But no claims of rigged competition this time, neh! @Tornalca
> 
> Can we at least get a warning from Mow as to what the blend of juice will be (I.e VG/PG/H20) this is actually very important for coil assembly purposes



It will be 90% VG 10% PG(Due to the flavour concentrate having a PG base) with 0mg nicotine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Gizmo said:


> It will be 90% VG 10% PG(Due to the flavour concentrate having a PG base) with 0mg nicotine



Would be nice if 10% distilled H20 was added, that thins the juice and increases speed of wicking to the coil


----------



## Rowan Francis

@Stroodlepuff , any reason that i ain't in the cloud blowing comp ??


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable @Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
@Rowan Francis 
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev with @Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)


----------



## capetocuba

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi All
> 
> Should you wish to enter either the coil building or the cloud competition at the next Vape Meet Please add your name to the list below and state which competition you would like to enter or if you would like to enter both


Can we get @Gazzacpt to enter for Cape Town via skype?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

capetocuba said:


> Can we get @Gazzacpt to enter for Cape Town via skype?


errr nah have to be there to compete. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

for the cloud blow comp - are you required to build your coil at the meet, or can it be done before hand?


----------



## Mauritz

devdev said:


> Would be nice if 10% distilled H20 was added, that thins the juice and increases speed of wicking to the coil



My thoughts around this are that the best vapour production is at 90% VG with 10 PG thinning the liquid for wicking. I have experimented extensively with this and even at 86% VG 10%PG and 4%H2O the vapour thins drastically. Might not be less but is visibility more transparent. 

It really depends on how important flavour is. I could easily do 90PG 10H2O but it is ultimately a vape meet and removing the flavour from the liquid would feel like removing the magic.

I will produce the liquids to any standard as set by the organizers. Maybe a POLL with the following options?

90VG 10PG Including Flavour 
90VG 05PG 05H2O Including Flavour
80VG 10PG 10H2O Including Flavour.
90Vg 10H2O no flavour.
Recommendations ?

Regards,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

Mow@CraftVapour said:


> My thoughts around this are that the best vapour production is at 90% VG with 10 PG thinning the liquid for wicking. I have experimented extensively with this and even at 86% VG 10%PG and 4%H2O the vapour thins drastically. Might not be less but is visibility more transparent.
> 
> It really depends on how important flavour is. I could easily do 90PG 10H2O but it is ultimately a vape meet and removing the flavour from the liquid would feel like removing the magic.
> 
> I will produce the liquids to any standard as set by the organizers. Maybe a POLL with the following options?
> 
> 90VG 10PG Including Flavour
> 90VG 05PG 05H2O Including Flavour
> 80VG 10PG 10H2O Including Flavour.
> 90Vg 10H2O no flavour.
> Recommendations ?
> 
> Regards,



90VG 10PG Including Flavour

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

PeterHarris said:


> for the cloud blow comp - are you required to build your coil at the meet, or can it be done before hand?


before hand. all must bring their a game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

90VG 10PG no flavour ideally


----------



## Tornalca

devdev said:


> 90VG 10PG no flavour ideally



It has to taste like something. Cause victory tastes sweet!


----------



## PeterHarris

ok ill enter the cloud and coil comp for laughs @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable@Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
@Rowan Francis
@PeterHarris 
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev with @Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@PeterHarris 
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @@Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)


----------



## crack2483

Don't forget to put your driptip in you vajazzle fun. .

You know its Bedazzle right? 

You know what vajazzle is right? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

crack2483 said:


> Don't forget to put your driptip in you vajazzle fun. .
> 
> You know its Bedazzle right?
> 
> You know what vajazzle is right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Yes I do lol but that is what @devdev called it and so that is what it shall stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes I do lol but that is what @devdev called it and so that is what it shall stay



Juuuuuust checking. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Oukies, jou better bring your A game to the cloud competition. Made my winning coil just now. Can't find my kid......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Oukies, jou better bring your A game to the cloud competition. Made my winning coil just now. Can't find my kid......



Cant find your Kid? Im confused


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> Cant find your Kid? Im confused


All the fog in my house!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> All the fog in my house!



Oh right...now Im even more embarrassed.... Blonde moment of note!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca

TylerD said:


> All the fog in my house!



He pulled a silver, lying on his back. Mod blew up and the carpet is burning. Now he thinks he is seeing clouds.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Gizmo

Who owns a smoke machine, we can do competition with that. Who can inhale the most vape LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

Tornalca said:


> He pulled a silver, lying on his back. Mod blew up and the carpet is burning. Now he thinks he is seeing clouds.


I almost pulled a Silver on 0mg.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gizmo said:


> Who owns a smoke machine, we can do competition with that. Who can inhale the most vape LOL



Contact pBusardo and ask him if we can borrow the legal vape 4000

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes I do lol but that is what @devdev called it and so that is what it shall stay



Although nobody seems to want to enter... @devdev may we change the name


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> Although nobody seems to want to enter... @devdev may we change the name



Lol, I thought it would be more a case of seeing what people rock up with on the day. Basically anyone can put it forward to be inspected by the females, and then they can decide which they like best.

I think my circumsized VTR with Kustom DevDev Industries Aluminium Wrap will be entered

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Lol, I thought it would be more a case of seeing what people rock up with on the day. Basically anyone can put it forward to be inspected by the females, and then they can decide which they like best.
> 
> I think my circumsized VTR with Kustom DevDev Industries Aluminium Wrap will be entered



Ok cool


----------



## annemarievdh

@Stroodlepuff 

Can you maybe tel me the rules of the beer drinking comp. Will it be out of a beer bottle or glass and will it be the fastest drinker or the one that drinks the most in a certain time frame


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Can you maybe tel me the rules of the beer drinking comp. Will it be out of a beer bottle or glass and will it be the fastest drinker or the one that drinks the most in a certain time frame



I have no idea. ..lol @johan @devdev can you please clarify

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

annemarievdh said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Can you maybe tel me the rules of the beer drinking comp. Will it be out of a beer bottle or glass and will it be the fastest drinker or the one that drinks the most in a certain time frame


Quickest to down one beer straight from the bottle

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> Quickest to down one beer straight from the bottle



Thank you very much. That will make an interesting comp.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

Sign me up for the cloud and coil comps please @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Ok so seeing I'm such a N()()B at coil building and wouldn't be able to blow much of a cloud with my MVP 2.0 I reckon I'm in for the down down... Will attempt it from a glass preferably.

This is me...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Darth_V@PER said:


> This is me...




Yeah... that is insane...! So we're competing for second place it seems lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Darth_V@PER said:


> Ok so seeing I'm such a N()()B at coil building and wouldn't be able to blow much of a cloud with my MVP 2.0 I reckon I'm in for the down down... Will attempt it from a glass preferably.
> 
> This is me...




Damn son that is something!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Darth_V@PER said:


> Ok so seeing I'm such a N()()B at coil building and wouldn't be able to blow much of a cloud with my MVP 2.0 I reckon I'm in for the down down... Will attempt it from a glass preferably.
> 
> This is me...



 i cant even down WATER that fast!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

I have added the 5 people that have registered to go from facebook to the list


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable @Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
@Rowan Francis
@PeterHarris
@Rex_Bael 
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev with @Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@PeterHarris
@Rex_Bael 
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour
@Darth_V@PER 
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)


----------



## Reinhardt

Now boys and girls, this is a VAPE MEET!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Reinhardt said:


> Now boys and girls, this is a VAPE MEET!!!!




We have 71 people confirmed...soooooo maybe just maybe


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Reinvanhardt said:


> Yeah... that is insane...! So we're competing for second place it seems lol!





Gizmo said:


> Damn son that is something!!!





PeterHarris said:


> i cant even down WATER that fast!



Lol thanks guys... Im getting a bit nervous as not many of the people have said anything about my video. They might just having something else up there sleeves?


----------



## PeterHarris

Darth_V@PER said:


> Lol thanks guys... Im getting a bit nervous as not many of the people have said anything about my video. They might just having something else up there sleeves?


i wont be worried if i am you, i just think there is simply no reply to that....nothing nada niks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

??


PeterHarris said:


> i wont be worried if i am you, i just think there is simply no reply to that....nothing nada niks!



Maybe your right  Maybe @PeterHarris. you can show us what it takes to vape socks like a real man in person?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Darth_V@PER said:


> ??
> 
> 
> Maybe your right  Maybe @PeterHarris. you can show us what it takes to vape socks like a real man in person?


ok ill try and find 100% cotton socks though not doing a mix again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@PeterHarris, Seriously don't think you need to ever experience that again  Once is enough

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Darth_V@PER said:


> Ok so seeing I'm such a N()()B at coil building and wouldn't be able to blow much of a cloud with my MVP 2.0 I reckon I'm in for the down down... Will attempt it from a glass preferably.
> 
> This is me...




Think about entering beer downing comp..see vid of @Darth_V@PER

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Alex said:


> Think about entering beer downing comp..see vid of @Darth_V@PER



OMW thats funny...  Thanks @Alex


----------



## devdev

Darth_V@PER said:


> Ok so seeing I'm such a N()()B at coil building and wouldn't be able to blow much of a cloud with my MVP 2.0 I reckon I'm in for the down down... Will attempt it from a glass preferably.
> 
> This is me...




Challenge accepted @Darth_V@PER !

Just remember that the comp requires downing from a beer bottle

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

I have decided not to bring my "A" game to the downing competition....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER

devdev said:


> Challenge accepted @Darth_V@PER !
> 
> Just remember that the comp requires downing from a beer bottle



Really..A Bottle...Nooooooo

Oh well I will give it a go  Bottle or glass


----------



## Darth_V@PER

devdev said:


> Quickest to down one beer straight from the bottle



I just know you have some SUPER top secrete weapon hidden inside that 007 Duckie of yours...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Don't worry @Darth_V@PER, I'm in it not to win but to drink legitimately an extra beer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

Can I use a straw? 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

And this time I'm there till the end!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> And this time I'm there till the end!



You better be, I'm not going to wheelbarrow the corpse's alone like last time!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Darth_V@PER said:


> A free Beer it's just for the fun of it besides I'm rather rusty anyways



Do we have a sponsor for the beer? if not then we f#@


----------



## Darth_V@PER

johan said:


> Don't worry @Darth_V@PER, I'm in it not to win but to drink legitimately an extra beer.


Sorry @johan 
Totally mis read your response

 thought I Saw free Beer.I will get you a beer ! Sorry man


----------



## johan

You get me a beer then I get you a beer and then we get each other another beer, makes better sense I hope.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

@Tornalca Definitely no straws, funnels, beer bongs etc.,

You get bottle, you down as quickly as possible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

johan said:


> You get me a beer then I get you a beer and then we get each other another beer, makes better sense I hope.
> 
> Send from Android device using Tapatalk



Sounds like one seriously awesome plan @johan . Really looking forward in meeting everyone!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We need more entries for the cloud comp... Cant be an uneven number :/


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We need more entries for the cloud comp... Cant be an uneven number :/


----------



## Jimbo

Hi @Stroodlepuff 
You can add me to the Cloud blowing & Beer down-down.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable @Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
@Rowan Francis
@PeterHarris
@Rex_Bael
@Jimbo 
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev with @Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@PeterHarris
@Rex_Bael
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour
@Darth_V@PER
@Jimbo 
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @@Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)


----------



## crack2483

So still no one willing to show off their vajajay zzile my nizzle shizzle? 

That's disappointing. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

crack2483 said:


> So still no one willing to show off their vajajay zzile my nizzle shizzle?
> 
> That's disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



It's a secrete

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lize

@Stroodlepuff - Can you please enter 2 of my guests (Wynand and Drikus) for the beer downing competition


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lize said:


> @Stroodlepuff - Can you please enter 2 of my guests (Wynand and Drikus) for the beer downing competition



Will do


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable@Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
@Rowan Francis
@PeterHarris
@Rex_Bael
@Jimbo
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev with @Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@PeterHarris
@Rex_Bael
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour
@Darth_V@PER
@Jimbo
Wynand
Drikus
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @@Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)


----------



## RezaD

Darth_V@PER said:


> Ok so seeing I'm such a N()()B at coil building and wouldn't be able to blow much of a cloud with my MVP 2.0 I reckon I'm in for the down down... Will attempt it from a glass preferably.
> 
> This is me...




Oh my hat!!!! Swallow me whole!!!..........

????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

RezaD said:


> Oh my hat!!!! Swallow me whole!!!..........
> 
> ????


I might just try one of these in a glass seeing this competition is out of a bottle... Can't do as many though getting older and realised I can't drink as much


----------



## johan

Darth_V@PER said:


> I might just try one of these in a glass seeing this competition is out of a bottle... Can't do as many though getting older and realised I can't drink as much



C'on, I bet you I'm double your age!


----------



## Darth_V@PER

johan said:


> C'on, I bet you I'm double your age!


When I was a young gwaas hoppa I could easily bang three or four down downs one after the other, now that I'm older I cant handle things as well

I'm in for it for the fun of it besides a woman almost kicked my butt not so long ago  I feel that I just wanna spend all my efforts on all the AWESOME TECH gadgets out there, wanna keep my thoughts clear for my purchases!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mohammed aakief gathoo

Mohammed Aakief, cloud blowing comp  I'm ready for it! Gnna blow you guys away


----------



## mohammed aakief gathoo

What's the prize for the cloud blowing comp?


----------



## Tornalca

mohammed aakief gathoo said:


> What's the prize for the cloud blowing comp?


Respect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## mohammed aakief gathoo

Tornalca said:


> Respect!


Lol well worth it then


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable @Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
@Rowan Francis
@PeterHarris
@Rex_Bael
@Jimbo
@mohammed aakief gathoo 
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev with @Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@PeterHarris
@Rex_Bael
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour
@Darth_V@PER
@Jimbo
Wynand
Drikus
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)


----------



## devdev

We are going to have to halt entries to the downing comp now.

Already too many, any more and it will be impossible to judge

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> We are going to have to halt entries to the downing comp now.
> 
> Already too many, any more and it will be impossible to judge


....or

we do it in the parking lot and it will involve downing 2 beers and doing a 30m sprint.

at the start you run to your 1st beer (15m) down it put the glass down, then sprint back to the start, pick up your 2nd beer, down that and the 1st person to put down their 2nd glass is the winner winner chicken dinner

lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

**** yeah! I am game for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

PeterHarris said:


> ....or
> 
> we do it in the parking lot and it will involve downing 2 beers and doing a 30m sprint.
> 
> at the start you run to your 1st beer (15m) down it put the glass down, then sprint back to the start, pick up your 2nd beer, down that and the 1st person to put down their 2nd glass is the winner winner chicken dinner
> 
> lol


DO IT! And someone please get it on video, otherwise I might have to make a serious plea to the Honourable Fines Master Oom @Rob Fisher


----------



## Reinhardt

Die Kriek said:


> DO IT! And someone please get it on video, otherwise I might have to make a serious plea to the Honourable Fines Master Oom @Rob Fisher


Count me out then, I do not do the running thing.


----------



## annemarievdh

I don't think Jaco will be doing the running thing either


----------



## PeterHarris

it was only a suggestion


----------



## Reinhardt

annemarievdh said:


> I don't think Jaco will be doing the running thing either


Vapours lungs and all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

@Reinhardt are you.....





???


----------



## Reinhardt

devdev said:


> @Reinhardt are you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???


Not so much chicken but generally a beer drinker is not a runner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Reinhardt said:


> Not so much chicken but generally a beer drinker is not a runner


POWERWALK?


----------



## Reinhardt

Almost everyone is going to be on the verge of Sivering if not already busy Silvering, that coupled with running and downing 2x beers. I think I might just stand on the sideline with my camcorder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

The duck aint afraid of this challenge... bring it on ladies!


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> The duck aint afraid of this challenge... bring it on ladies!







http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Great idea - if you don't want to run then roll like


devdev said:


> The duck aint afraid of this challenge... bring it on ladies!



And this old man neither - seems its only the duck and I that will be running for 2 beers?


----------



## devdev



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Reinhardt said:


> Vapours lungs and all



Lets say its more the "bier pens" than the lungs hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

johan said:


> Great idea - if you don't want to run then roll like
> 
> 
> And this old man neither - seems its only the duck and I that will be running for 2 beers?


i think the only reason Ohm johan is agreeing to this is cause there is the mention of not one but TWO beers

hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Your are so right @PeterHarris

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

@Stroodlepuff please enster my bro-in-law for the beer downing comp (Meyer)


----------



## Smokyg

Just my opinion, but isnt it sad that we have more contestants trying to drink beer than actually partaking in actual Vaping related competitions at a vape meet?? Just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Smokyg said:


> Just my opinion, but isnt it sad that we have more contestants trying to drink beer than actually partaking in actual Vaping related competitions at a vape meet?? Just my 2c



Anytime you combine male bravado with liquid bread you will suddenly find all the guys trying to win the coveted title of alpha ape beer consumer. But I entered the Cloud Chasing comp, so I am in the clear

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Anytime you combine male bravado with liquid bread you will suddenly find all the guys trying to win the coveted title of alpha ape beer consumer. But I entered the Cloud Chasing comp, so I am in the clear


Haha, yes you are! Thats a very true observation! You will not feel the Smokyg wrath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Smokyg said:


> Just my opinion, but isnt it sad that we have more contestants trying to drink beer than actually partaking in actual Vaping related competitions at a vape meet?? Just my 2c



Not everyone's gold medal Olympian coil builders. You are part of a rare breed @Smokyg

PS: Thanks for Jaco's coil, that thing vapes heavenly


----------



## Smokyg

annemarievdh said:


> Not everyone's gold medal Olympian coil builders. You are part of a rare breed @Smokyg


Lol, thanks but i dont think i are though... Its all just for fun at the end of the day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Smokyg said:


> Lol, thanks but i dont think i are though... Its all just for fun at the end of the day.



Talented and modest.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> Just my opinion, but isnt it sad that we have more contestants trying to drink beer than actually partaking in actual Vaping related competitions at a vape meet?? Just my 2c



I agree with you @Smokyg especially for the cloud comp, its all in the name of fun even if you dont have a super powerful cloud chucking device its just fun


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> I agree with you @Smokyg especially for the cloud comp, its all in the name of fun even if you dont have a super powerful cloud chucking device its just fun


Yip yip! Even if you have a iclear 16, join in!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Yeah its not like anyone has spent any time perfecting the ultimate cloud build to fog out the competition or anything

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nico

I would like to enter the cloud building comp please. Just hoping my standard equipment will hold up and my newbi none expertise will be enough. But going to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Nico said:


> I would like to enter the cloud building comp please. Just hoping my standard equipment will hold up and my newbi none expertise will be enough. But going to give it a try.



Way to go @Nico , you show them who's the boss  You have more guts then I do


----------



## TylerD

Nico said:


> I would like to enter the cloud building comp please. Just hoping my standard equipment will hold up and my newbi none expertise will be enough. But going to give it a try.


Cloud building?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Its a combo of cloud blowing and coil building

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

hahahaha


----------



## RoSsIkId

I have been on a very strict training for circle blowing.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

RoSsIkId said:


> I have been on a very strict training for circle blowing.



Hi @Nico not sure which one you want to enter? Coil building or Cloud blowing? Im a tad confused


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @@Stroodlepuff , Honourable @@Gizmo , Honourable @@Silver & the Honourable@@Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @@Mow@CraftVapour

@@TylerD
@@devdev
@@thekeeperza
@@Smokyg
@@Reinhardt
@@Tornalca
@@Rowan Francis
@@PeterHarris
@@Rex_Bael
@@Jimbo
@@mohammed aakief gathoo
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @@TylerD and the Questionable @@devdev with @@Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@@thekeeperza
@@Reinvanhardt
@@Smokyg
@@Reinhardt
@@PeterHarris
@@Rex_Bael
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@@Reinhardt
*@@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@@Smokyg
@@Mow@CraftVapour
@@Darth_V@PER
@@Jimbo
Wynand
Drikus
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @@Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)


----------



## Nico

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @Nico not sure which one you want to enter? Coil building or Cloud blowing? Im a tad confused


Sorry guys the cloud blowing comp, if I may please just to experience it. I know I'm still a newbi but I love to blow them clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @@Stroodlepuff , Honourable @@Gizmo , Honourable @@Silver & the Honourable@@Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @@Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
@Rowan Francis
@PeterHarris
@Nico
@Jimbo
@mohammed aakief gathoo
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @@TylerD and the Questionable @@devdev with @@Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@PeterHarris
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour
@Darth_V@PER
@Jimbo
Wynand
Drikus
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @@Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)


----------



## Die Kriek

Nominate @annemarievdh for the coil build comp

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

2nd'ed


----------



## Rex_Bael

3rd'ed'ed


----------



## Stroodlepuff

if we get 5 votes she has to enter  

Also I really need one more person for the cloud blowing... anyone??


----------



## Rowan Francis

4thed


----------



## johan

*5thed*


----------



## Stroodlepuff

DONE! @annemarievdh you have been nominated by a jury of your peers to enter the coil building competition! Show them boys how its done!!! 

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable@Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
@Rowan Francis
@PeterHarris
@Nico
@Jimbo
@mohammed aakief gathoo
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev with @Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@PeterHarris
@annemarievdh 
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour
@Darth_V@PER
@Jimbo
Wynand
Drikus
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ow my goodness!!!  You guys just wait until i'm busy with something ells to jump me 

I'll do my best 

Honerd to be nominated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Ow my goodness!!!  You guys just wait until i'm busy with something ells to jump me
> 
> I'll do my best



No we will never jump a busy girl!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris

cloud blowing i nominate @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

PeterHarris said:


> cloud blowing i nominate @annemarievdh



hahaha????


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I nominate the following: @Chef Guest, @JB1987 , @Frenzy and @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I second for : : @Chef Guest, @JB1987 , @Frenzy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Hmmm. Would need a decent dripper if I was gonna be competitive...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Chef Guest said:


> Hmmm. Would need a decent dripper if I was gonna be competitive...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



any device will do  you have rebuildables dont you


----------



## Chef Guest

I do... Not a dripper though but anyway. Will need to borrow a battery though. None of mine can handle the amp draw of the coils I need to build... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Chef Guest said:


> I do... Not a dripper though but anyway. Will need to borrow a battery though. None of mine can handle the amp draw of the coils I need to build...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Can be arranged


----------



## Frenzy

What are we nominated for?


----------



## annemarievdh

Frenzy said:


> What are we nominated for?



For a cloud blowing competition


----------



## Chef Guest

More importantly, what do we win? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy

annemarievdh said:


> For a cloud blowing competition


 If i can use @Smokyg dripper haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy

Or else it will just look rediculous against all those monsters!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Frenzy said:


> Or else it will just look rediculous against all those monsters!



Haha don't worry, they got me into the coil building competition as well.


----------



## Frenzy

annemarievdh said:


> Haha don't worry, they got me into the coil building competition as well.


 haha nice one... goodluck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Frenzy said:


> haha nice one... goodluck!



Thanks, I'm gona need it


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Chef Guest said:


> More importantly, what do we win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I will announce the prizes tonight  Just need a chance to sort out what goes where! I know each winner in the cloud blowing will get some Craft Vapour juice just need to sort out the rest


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Frenzy said:


> If i can use @Smokyg dripper haha



Hmmmm dont you have your own?


----------



## Frenzy

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hmmmm dont you have your own?


 I have my kayfun but it doesn't perform enough for the comp. Alex has been working on his setup for weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Frenzy said:


> I have my kayfun but it doesn't perform enough for the comp. Alex has been working on his setup for weeks.



Hmmmm 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 I will will enter though will be fun  maybe we can get a decent rig tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

good girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*CLOUD BLOWING COMPETITION ENTRIES:*
Judged by the Honourable @Stroodlepuff , Honourable @Gizmo , Honourable @Silver & the Honourable@Derick

Juice for the cloud blowing competition will be " Cloud Master Vape Meet #4 " which is going to be sponsored by Craft Vapour - Thank you to @Mow@CraftVapour

@TylerD
@devdev
@thekeeperza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@Tornalca
@Rowan Francis
@PeterHarris
@Nico
@Jimbo
@mohammed aakief gathoo
@Frenzy 
@Chef Guest 
*

COIL BUILDING COMPETITION ENTRIES: ?*
Judged by the Honourable @TylerD and the Questionable @devdev with @Rowan Francis by their side

Each user will be handed and RBA on the day for use in the competition, you will not know what it is until the time of the competition


@thekeeperza
@Reinvanhardt
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@PeterHarris
@annemarievdh
*Beer Downing Competition:*
Judged by Everyone! 

*@Tornalca*
*@devdev*
*@Reinvanhardt*
*@johan*
@TylerD
@Reindevdevhardt
@Reinhardt
*@Reinhardt*
*Jaco*
@Smokyg
@Mow@CraftVapour
@Darth_V@PER
@Jimbo
Wynand
Drikus
*VAJAZZLE MY KAYFUN MOD CONTEST:*
Judged by all the females in attendance and Sir @Rowan Francis (Since he will be wearing a kilt)


----------



## Gazzacpt

Why so few coil building entries. The Jhb guys and gals are always posting pics of their amazing coils.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Since it's clear that I've been press ganged into competed, I accept this challenge. Gonna be pulling an all nighter it seems...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

